# Forum Contests..



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Since I'm apparently rich and everyone else isnt :banana: , I think it could be a good idea to make some forum contests for pacer fans to win some Ebux to get your username glow, underlined, bolded, and whatnot; and also to make this place more active :cheers: We used to have Poster of the Month votes and whatnot, maybe it could be a good idea to bring that back?  anyone else have any ideas for weekly/monthly contests so I can start losing my Ebux?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie said:


> Since I'm apparently rich and everyone else isnt :banana: , I think it could be a good idea to make some forum contests for pacer fans to win some Ebux to get your username glow, underlined, bolded, and whatnot; and also to make this place more active :cheers: We used to have Poster of the Month votes and whatnot, maybe it could be a good idea to bring that back?  anyone else have any ideas for weekly/monthly contests so I can start losing my Ebux?



I think it would be a great idea to bring the poster of the month back. I guarantee that would bring posting way up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I think it would be a great idea to bring the poster of the month back. I guarantee that would bring posting way up.



I wasn't sure if people even cared about it anymore. I'll bring it back in January, or maybe this month if people want to.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I wasn't sure if people even cared about it anymore. I'll bring it back in January, or maybe this month if people want to.


Yes, always nice to do. And it would be nice if more people will be active over here.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought the poster of the month awards were supposed to come back when the season started? What happened Pacers Fan?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> I thought the poster of the month awards were supposed to come back when the season started? What happened Pacers Fan?


I was actually going to do a poster of the summer, but forgot. Then, I forgot the first month of the season, and no one said anything, so I thought people didn't care, and forgot even more. I'll bring it back, though. You'll be making awards, too.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I never volunteered to make awards.....

Well, not lately.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> I never volunteered to make awards......



Come on BM do it for the kids....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Come on BM do it for the kids....


I'm still considering it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

how does poster of the month work?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> how does poster of the month work?


Basically, I pick the top 10 or so posters of the month and we have a week-long voting session to decide who wins. No one can win it more than once in 3 months, or should that be changed?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Basically, I pick the top 10 or so posters of the month and we have a week-long voting session to decide who wins. No one can win it more than once in 3 months, or should that be changed?


Nope.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

How do you make a poster though? sorry im newish


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> How do you make a poster though? sorry im newish


no, a poster as in a person who posts here on the pacers forum. Like you, me, Pacers Fan...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> How do you make a poster though? sorry im newish


Box Man is going to make awards for people in photoshop. 

Here's an example made by an old poster:










If you want to see others, check the Archive thread.

That reminded me. Maybe we should get HoF balloting going again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Box Man is going to make awards for people in photoshop.


:none:

How are you so sure?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

OHHHHH i get it. Yeah i think we should do it. That'd be cool.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

is Someone gunna start it up? cause we need somethin for more activity in here


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> is Someone gunna start it up? cause we need somethin for more activity in here


Pacers Fan used to start the poster of the month voting on the 20th of the month so you might see it then if he's going to do it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Box Man said:


> Pacers Fan used to start the poster of the month voting on the 20th of the month so you might see it then if he's going to do it.


okay so people vote on who has had the best posts of the month?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> okay so people vote on who has had the best posts of the month?


No, we vote on who has been the best poster of the month.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> Pacers Fan used to start the poster of the month voting on the 20th of the month so you might see it then if he's going to do it.


I think I'll start it at the end of the month, so it's actually over the course of the month.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in. but can even a 6th man win?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> I'm in. but can even a 6th man win?


Yes, being active and making good posts are the only two requirements, really. You have a slim chance of making the hall of fame when that comes around again, though.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes, being active and making good posts are the only two requirements, really. You have a slim chance of making the hall of fame when that comes around again, though.



K sweet..but if there was a 6th man hall of fame i'd be in it baby. i know too much to be a 6th man..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> K sweet..but if there was a 6th man hall of fame i'd be in it baby. i know too much to be a 6th man..


Other people have to vote you in, I think. That might be a problem.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Other people have to vote you in, I think. That might be a problem.


Don't be too hard for that guy man


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Don't be too hard for that guy man


I was merely saying that people have to be voted, it's not just about what you think about yourself. If he's as good as he thinks he is, he shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

drop the attitude Box Man?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

your sayin you wouldnt vote for me Boxman? Ohh well atleast i dont waste 3 hrs makin game threads that nobody gives a **** about.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> your sayin you wouldnt vote for me Boxman? Ohh well atleast i dont waste 3 hrs makin game threads that nobody gives a **** about.


Not at all, and since when have game threads come into the "argument"? That's kind of a cheap shot, or a sad attempt at one. Just yesterday I was complimented, by a mod, about my game threads, but I don't make game threads for compliments or for people to "give a ****" about so that doesn't matter.

I would think a 6th man poster would need more than 297+ posts. Not that posts matter, just to show that they are good posters able to show off their brains and their loyalness to the board.

Geez, someone needs to :chill: . You've been on my *** ever since that joke I made about you predicting us to lose.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Closed for obvious reasons. 

- Pacers Fan*


----------

